# Asking for something in Turkish



## Fatmagül

Merhabalar,

So there's this good turkish restaurant near where I work, where I have my launch sometimes. They have good Turkish music playing (mostly pop: Murat Boz, Gökhan Tepe, etc.). I want to ask them to play some sazlı türküler, without any misunderstandings. Because the Chef I'm intending to ask sings some times folklore songs on his show on Algerian TV.

I was thinking about using the verb *çalmak *but I'm hesitating. Any help?!


----------



## CHovek

"Çalmak" fiilini kullanabilirsin.


----------



## Smeros

You can use verb "çalmak". They'd understand.


----------



## Fatmagül

Thank you all for your replies. So this is what I intend to say, and correct me if I'm wrong:

Bir sey isteyebilir miyim? Sazli türküler çalabilir misiniz?


----------



## CHovek

Mais oui.


----------



## Smeros

Fatmagül said:


> Thank you all for your replies. So this is what I intend to say, and correct me if I'm wrong:
> 
> Bir sey isteyebilir miyim? Sazli türküler çalabilir misiniz?



It's very good.


----------



## Fatmagül

Thanks


----------

